# Precipitate Rhodium



## gulammohd (Feb 20, 2022)

I have a solution of copper nitrate and i think rhodium is also in solution if this is correct how can i precipitate only rhodium without precipitating copper


----------



## nickvc (Feb 20, 2022)

Why do you think you have rhodium ? 
Rhodium will not dissolve in nitric , it’s not even keen to dissolve in hot AR.


----------



## canedane (Feb 20, 2022)

add more copper. Use clean thick copper wire. A drilling machine with a bunch of copper wire will be perfect.

Henrik.

Oh! nicvc answer say it all, but if there is palladium (or silver) in the solution it will drop


----------

